

How do I get addicted to Generation Y? - bmichel
https://medium.com/@machamishukova/how-do-i-get-addicted-to-generation-y-be9a1825fa89

======
shuutech
I would say that Gen Y has grown up with technology and is a resourceful and
technologically savvy generation. They are also mini entrepreneurs, many who
have created technologies that have changed the world (Facebook etc.)

